# shore klear



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Does anyone know where i can buy shore klear in NW Ohio ( Hancock Co) area...? I used to guy it a a farm service store but they don't cary it now. It worked great to control lilly pads. The store said to use ropund up, but that didn't seem to work for me............HT


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

We have a product called Aqua-Pro that is 53.8% glyphosate; the same as Shore-Klear. We would recommend a sticking agent with this called Cide-Kick. These products can be shipped nationwide. PM me if you are interested. 

As has been mentioned in this forum do not use round-up in or around your pond no matter how many feed stores recommend it. Any herbicide used in an aquatic environment must be labeled for use in an aquatic environment.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We have a product called Aqua-Pro that is 53.8% glyphosate; the same as Shore-Klear. We would recommend a sticking agent with this called Cide-Kick. These products can be shipped nationwide. PM me if you are interested.
> 
> As has been mentioned in this forum do not use round-up in or around your pond no matter how many feed stores recommend it. Any herbicide used in an aquatic environment must be labeled for use in an aquatic environment.


GOOD POINT lucas!!!


----------



## Pescador (Jun 9, 2007)

What would you guys recommend for weeds around the shoreline of an eight acre lake.These weeds are no longer in the water since the lake goes down quite a bit in the summer months thus a ring of swamp grass forms along the highwater mark.It is impossible to mow these because of the dropoff of the bank.Im tired of weedwhipping them.Need to know what I can spray and not endanger the fish and frogs inthe lake.Thanks Pescador


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Are kidding me a farm service told you to use it.. Never use round up around a water area. Aqua pro is a good product and yes use it with side-kick... round-up is bad for the invertebrates amphibians. Spraying around an 8 acre lake with round-up then a summer storm comes by is not good.

Shop around aqua-pro and other aquatic product can very in price considerably.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

the Aqua-Pro Cide-Kick mix is recommeded for any emergent vegetation and can be used around the farm in place of round-up.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Pescador
I just sprayed Reward around my pond to kill the crabgrass in the rocks. A gallon is pricey but it only takes 1 ounce per gallon of spray. I didn't have any Cide Kick so I added 1 tablespoon of Dawn Dishwashing liquid to it to act as a surfactant. It took 3 gallons to cover a 4' avg. swath around my 1/2 acre pond. I sprayed it Sunday morning and by Sunday night the weeds were all brown. This is a diquat product, I had it to kill pondweed. I think the Glysophate based product recommended by others will probably yield a more complete kill but it takes a lot longer. Mix the two and you'll knock the hell out of shoreline weeds.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

RoundUp is Glyphosate. What makes Aqua-Pro any different?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

Using diquat for shoreline veg will knock the hell out of the plants and you can expect to see results the next day. I've seen glyphosate take as long as two weeks before the plant showed any affects. Diquat is a contact herbicide so it will burn back the foliage; it will not kill the root so it will probably take multiple applications before the plant is injured enough to not come back. Diquat is expensive but as PondFin stated it only takes a small amount. Glyphosate is a systemic herbicide that kills roots and all. It just takes longer. I sprayed a bunch of poison ivy at my house with Aqua-Pro and it took a good three weeks before it died but it sure is dead now.

Rednek look at the thread Killing Cattails for a great conversation about the difference in Round-Up and Aqua-Pro.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Follow up on lilly pads......I found a product called Kracken, and it is working real well on the lilly pads.........HT


----------

